

Airmail: Lightning fast mail client for OSX - 3JPLW
http://airmailapp.com

======
3JPLW
I was curious if there had been any discussion about this. I suppose not.
Recommended in the "Mavericks ruins Mail.app" thread[0], I was surprised to
find it only costs $2. Given the lessons of Sparrow[1] (which sold for $3!),
this doesn't seem sustainable.

What's their business model? Is it entirely based on $2 upfront sales with no
sustained support? Because I cannot imagine that lasting long.

[0].
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601202)

[1]. [http://davidbarnard.com/post/58970496119/the-sparrow-
problem](http://davidbarnard.com/post/58970496119/the-sparrow-problem)

